# Proper gas/oil mix for old Stihl saws



## cwatkin (Oct 4, 2010)

I just came upon two vintage Stihl saws and was wondering what mix ratio these called for. One is an 032 AV and the other is an 041AV Electronic. These are definitely older by their styling and the fact that they are solid metal. They also say "Made in West Germany". Anyway, the engines still have compression and both will run if you dump gas right into the intake. I am sure that these both need carb work but could be made to run normally. I am not sure if I am going to keep them as a shelf decoration, trade them off as is, or fix them and keep them around/possibly trade them.

Anyway, what mix ratio should be used in these old relics? I figure it wasn't 50:1 when these were made but will they work fine with modern oils at that ratio? I usually mix rich 40:1 on all my stuff and have no problems. I also use the Stihl HP Ultra white or silver bottle synthetic mix.

Thanks,

Conor


----------



## adkranger (Oct 4, 2010)

You'll be fine with your normal mix that you use in your other saws. The change in ratios over the years has more to do with the quality of oils as anything. I run the same mix in all my saws regardless of vintage with no problems. The key in my mind is quality mix, fresh petro and run the saws to keep 'em lubed.


----------



## bobt (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey Conor, Just use the mix you normally use. They will be fine. Actually when those saws were in their heyday, the oil from Stihl was mixed at the same ratio. I would get them running if possible before selling them. But for my money nothing in 60CC will ever be better than your 041. They were very, very good saws. They didn't rev like new saws, but had power by the hour. Yes, a little heavy, AV not as good as new saws, but dependable. Try it, you"ll like it!

Bob


----------



## stihl_collector (Oct 4, 2010)

reagrdless of how old or new they are all of ours run 25:1, never had 1 problem with any 2 strokes we've owned.


----------



## bobt (Oct 4, 2010)

stihl_collector said:


> reagrdless of how old or new they are all of ours run 25:1, never had 1 problem with any 2 strokes we've owned.



25:1,,,,,,??? Really? Hmm, must be a misprint.


----------



## galde (Oct 4, 2010)

Any saw with a chromed or nikasiled bore regardless of age should do fine with the newer mixes at 50:1 or 40:1. I am not sure about the really old saws with cast iron bore liners.


----------



## stihl_collector (Oct 4, 2010)

bobt said:


> 25:1,,,,,,??? Really? Hmm, must be a misprint.



No misprint.


----------



## BruceG (Feb 27, 2013)

*Owners Manual -041 AV electronic*

The manual said to use a high quality snowmobile oil with a mixture of 25 to one. It also said to use regular gas. Not unleaded. 

Before trying to start up my old saw , I also wanted to check on what I should do. The 041 AV electronic was originally purchased May 1977 but has sat for over 6years and probably longer.

Thank you for all the advice that I have been reading.

Bruce


----------



## XSKIER (Feb 27, 2013)

When buying a new fuel cap for my '63 08, I asked this very question to the dealer, who has been around since my saw was new. The reply: "Some time in the early nineties, stihl issued a bulletin recommending the use of 50:1 stihl oil in ALL off their previously manufactured power equipment." So that is how I run all of my equipment. I'll bet some of the members here have seen that bulletin and could post it.


----------



## casual cutter (Feb 27, 2013)

BruceG said:


> The manual said to use a high quality snowmobile oil with a mixture of 25 to one. It also said to use regular gas. Not unleaded.


Oils are better now. A 40:1 to 50:1 ratio is fine.

Leaded fuel provided a cheap octane boost, and "cushioned" valves as they seated, 40 years ago. Two strokes have no need for leaded, since they don't have valves.

You're lucky though, since you live in BC. You can fuel your saw with high octane, ethanol free, gasoline. Any Shell or Chevron high test will be what you want to fuel with... No ethanol.


----------



## BruceG (Feb 27, 2013)

*Oil Mixture*

Thank you for your help. Now the next stage for me is to see if I can get it running as it has sat for a long time.

Thank you again

Bruce


----------

